# Multi-colored pine sap?



## Buzzkill (Dec 24, 2011)

As i was trimming trees today in my park, i had noticed one of the pines had emitted a large volume of sap that was three different colors in three different spots. Blue, Blue Orange, and Yellow. All three colors were very distinctive (the orange and yellow were definitely separate colors). Is this common or a sign of some wild disease?

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 25, 2011)

Orange/yellow not uncommon. Blue could indicate the presence of blue-stain fungus. Vectored by bark feeding beetles. Once established in the tree there is no control/cure. It will block the trachieds and cause death.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 1, 2012)

Does it smell?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 1, 2012)

Not the fungus itself, however as the disease progresses blockages in the phloem could occur causing the pholem to"back up" and break out through cracks in the bark. Once exposed to air, because the pholem contains sugars, it would begin to rot, which does smell. Somewhat like rotten eggs.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool, well not cool, but you know what I mean! Ambrosia Beetles?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 5, 2012)

Many species of bark beetles can vector this disease. The most common are Red Turpentine, Mountain Pine Beetle and Southern Pine Beetle (all _Dendroctonus sp._). However ips beetles can vector it as well. It is unique in that the fungus and the beetle have developed a "special relationship". The fungus is actually carried in a special structure on the head of the beetle, as it begins to tunnel the fungus blocks the trees defense by stopping sap flow to the opening allowing the beetle access. If the beetle is NOT "infected" (vectoring) the tree will produce enough pitch to smother beetle before she can create a gallery. The fungus has unique survivabilty traits as well. The spores of this fungus are "sticky" which allow it to stay in the water conducting columns of the tree. This also makes it easier for the beetle to pick it up and move it to another tree. Once infected though the tree will die.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 8, 2012)

Good stuff,thnx!


----------

